# zak 5 months



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

zak now about 5 month old


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

he's a poo!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> zak now about 5 month old


next week tuesday club match at the ringcraft so will get some more pics then
and some of him at the other club on monday


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Carol he is a stunner


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

his a cheeky monster lol


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

He's so cute!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes lovely carol and grown a lot since the last pics


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> hes lovely carol and grown a lot since the last pics


yeah his about 1/2 inch off his mum going to be a size of jazz if not a little bigger


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> yeah his about 1/2 inch off his mum going to be a size of jazz if not a little bigger


was gonna ask did you breed him LOL


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lol got his granmum as well and 2 uncle's and 1/2 distant relative 
granmum was over the moon when freya had pups she tried nicking them which freya didnt mind after about 3 to 4 weeks old so she could have a break.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> lol got his granmum as well and 2 uncle's and 1/2 distant relative
> granmum was over the moon when freya had pups she tried nicking them which freya didnt mind after about 3 to 4 weeks old so she could have a break.


have you ever shown them


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yes jazz, crystal, loki and freya she got to crufts couple years ago but then my knee played up so couldnt show for a while,
litma is a patch so do fun shows


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> yes jazz, crystal, loki and freya she got to crufts couple years ago but then my knee played up so couldnt show for a while,
> litma is a patch so do fun shows


used to know the guy who bred some nice ones in the wales area my friend bought a lovely one off him cant remember his affix now though


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah some really nice ones about


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> yeah some really nice ones about


love the one that is doing a lot of winning at the moment Djamija voodoo someat like that


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah nice looking dog
see it at crufts while seeing friends show there dogs


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> yeah nice looking dog
> see it at crufts while seeing friends show there dogs


you went to crufts shame we couldnt have met up


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah could of done fadie did say you were there but she didnt come with me this time and then i forgot where she said you was.


----------

